# (resolved)laptop lid won't stay open



## edysand (May 28, 2007)

i have a compaq armada v300 and the lid will not stay open, it falls completly back. how can i fix this so it will stay open without being propped up by something? thanks for your help.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: laptop lid won't stay open*

Hi,

Welcome To TSF.

So that lid does not stay up. Does if feel stiff when you open it? 


Have A Nice Day,

Jay.


----------



## edysand (May 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop lid won't stay open*

no it does not feel tight at all. do you know what i can do? thanks.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: laptop lid won't stay open*

Hi,

Sorry I dont think there is anything you can do as you might have to take the screen off. 

I will messege a member of the Hardware team to have a look.

Jay.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: laptop lid won't stay open*

If you can find replacment hinges for your laptop, that will fix this. Some models are easier to find parts for than others.


----------



## edysand (May 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop lid won't stay open*

thank you i will look for hinges.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: laptop lid won't stay open*

You can always try ebay and search for faulty or broken compaq armada v300's that you can use to repair the hinges, and have yourself some extra spares.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: laptop lid won't stay open*

Perhaps these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/COMPAQ-ARMADA-V...goryZ3666QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem?refid=store


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: laptop lid won't stay open*

These hinges are often simple swivle assemblies that are essentially lots of washers held together by bolts with a tiny bit of grease to keep things moving smooth. If this is so in your model you may be able to tighten it back up. If not, check out what PG linked you with.


----------



## edysand (May 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop lid won't stay open*

ok i have hinges, now i need insturctions on how to remove old hinges and install new ones. can anyone tell me how to do this? i have removed the hinge cover and switch cover, that is as far as i can get. can't tell how to get the old hinges out. thanks.


----------



## edysand (May 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop lid won't stay open*



edysand said:


> ok i have hinges, now i need insturctions on how to remove old hinges and install new ones. can anyone tell me how to do this? i have removed the hinge cover and switch cover, that is as far as i can get. can't tell how to get the old hinges out. thanks.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: laptop lid won't stay open*

You can download the service manual from the link below.
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/index.php?what=search2&searchstring=Compaq+Armada+E500+and+Armada+V300


----------



## edysand (May 28, 2007)

*Re: laptop lid won't stay open*

well have hinges installed and works great! i am so thankful for all of you guys that helped hook me up with the right info. thanks so much, and if i have any more problems to fix and need help, i will for sure come to this site for help again.


----------

